# Zabbix3-Server Build Fail and DEFAULT_VERSIONS



## dave (Feb 14, 2018)

I can't seem to build zabbix-server from source...


```
$ sudo make
/!\ ERRORS /!\

WITH_BDB_VER is unsupported, please use DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=bdb=5

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/zabbix3-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/zabbix3-server
```

Is there a way to add 'DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=bdb=5' to the make command line?


----------



## dave (Feb 14, 2018)

Ah!  Answering my own question here...

I had 
	
	



```
WITH_BDB_VER=5
```
 in /etc/make.conf and that needed to be updated to 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=bdb=5
```


----------

